# Whats the largest scale P-47?



## Squall67584 (Feb 20, 2006)

The largest I can find is 1/48 by Tamiya, but I was wondering if there was a larger kit out there? I'd like to have a big model of the Thunderbolt to get a lot of detail painted on.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Squall,

Revell made/makes a 1/32 scale Jug both razorback and Bubbletop. These are from molds from the late 60's early seventies. Kind of simple kits but lend themselves to all levels of details. Check out largescaleplanes.com for inspiration.
Now these are not kits but really impressive and you can refinish to your hearts desire.
21st century toys makes 1/18th scale Bubbletop and Razorbacks. I have several of their planes hanging from my hobbyroom ceiling. Just like my bedroom when I was a kid!
You can check these out at Badcataviation.com. I personally have found all of mine over the last two or so years at Wal Mart.

I have a spare Razorback still in the box I would be willing to sell you if you are interested and in the lower 48 states. just drop me a line if interested.

You really must check out those two above mentioned websites!

Have Fun,
Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, there's the 1/18 scale toy! I was going to try to accurize it and paint it like the Jug my Dad flew on Saipan, but it'd be too much work to be fun. Sure is big, though!
You can see it hanging from my ceiling here:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/shelf_comproom.jpg

You can get one here: 
http://www.badcataviation.com/21cetoai.html


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Byron RC used to make an RC model that was 1/5th scale. used a 50cc gas engine etc.


----------



## Squall67584 (Feb 20, 2006)

I had forgotten all about the 1/18 "toy" that they sell at Walmart. My only issue with repainting those would be the lack of decals to apply to it. I don't have a printer to make my own, which has really put a damper on several different projects in the past. The old Revell 1/32 looks nice, especially since there's a lot of planes that come in that scale as well. Thanks for the replies!


----------

